
360 Video and Photo Capture in 4K for Three.js - jamespollack
https://github.com/imgntn/j360
======
callumprentice
You might be interested in some code I wrote to write the image meta data for
Facebook/Flickr etc. directly via JavaScript when you save the image instead
of using something external like exiftool.

I capture scenes from Second Life and let you view them using three.js - I
added an option to export an equirectangular image that has the embedded meta-
data I mentioned so you can upload it directly to Facebook etc. and it;ll
work.

Example here:
[http://callumprentice.github.io/apps/360_snapshot_viewer/ind...](http://callumprentice.github.io/apps/360_snapshot_viewer/index.html)
\- click on the "twirly arrow" icon at the top :)

Code is here:
[https://github.com/callumprentice/callumprentice.github.io/t...](https://github.com/callumprentice/callumprentice.github.io/tree/master/apps/360_snapshot_viewer)

~~~
jamespollack
Yes, definitely! I'd love to remove the manual metadata step for the photos. I
looked at writing the exif XMP data but had trouble sorting it out -- your
code looks great, thanks for the lead!

~~~
callumprentice
hey james - have a look around here:
[https://github.com/callumprentice/callumprentice.github.io/b...](https://github.com/callumprentice/callumprentice.github.io/blob/master/apps/360_snapshot_viewer/js/jpeg_encoder_basic.js#L600)

------
acarp52
I'm continually amazed at the things you can do with three.js. It's such a
robust library, and to me, it's the empitome of open source JS done right.
Keep up the good work.

------
ge96
Amazing what webgl can do, my computer is still an absolute piece of crap I
was only able to capture like 7 frames in the span of a few minutes trying to
get something to happen.

~~~
ge96
Awesome, then just bridge it with Google Cardboard, I don't know when VR will
be the next must-have appliance like a TV or Computer.

